# fav beretta caliber



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

what is your favorite caliber


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Nine fo' sho'.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spartan said:


> Nine fo' sho'.


Sho-nuff!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

To me the .40 has always been a good "middle" round. Not as easy (accurate) to handle as a 9mm, but, a little more kick. Conversely, not as powerful as a .45, but, easier to handle.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

Where is the .45 option? At least one kitty was available in .45.


----------



## NCTexan (Sep 2, 2007)

And now the PX4 is out in 45 as well.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Why no .380 option? It is arguably the most popular size round, purchased by civilians, in Beretta Handguns.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

I carry a beretta 81 in 32.
It´s a confortable package and an easy round to shoot, but it´s not my favorite. 9mm is what I prefer.


----------



## jaredrussyl (Jun 15, 2008)

9 all the way


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*.40 cal S&W hands down*

Take a look at the ballistics on a .40 and you'll see a very effective round. I have two 96's and a Stoeger Cougar 8000 in .40 S&W. I've seen first hand the effectiveness of 1 round of .40 cal. It works. Caliber aside, shot placement is vital to any round being effective. A .50GI grazing the leg is one heck of a lot less lethal than a .22lr in the head. Long time ago a great friend, Albany, GA cop died from a .22lr as it went in from the side and bounced around causing massive internal bleeding. Shot placement, shot placement, shot placement. I hate he is gone.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

deleted


----------



## eazyasone23 (Sep 26, 2008)

9mm. holds enough and has decent kick


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

I had to go with the 9


----------

